

Negative Kelvin Temperatures - mansigandhi
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/01/130104143516.htm?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+sciencedaily%2Fmatter_energy%2Fquantum_physics+%28ScienceDaily%3A+Matter+%26+Energy+News+--+Quantum+Physics%29

======
ColinWright
The discussion is over here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5004423>

Alternative submissions: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5008059> and
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5012320>

Why this is not what you think: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5008111>

